# Может ли МРТ не показать подвывих сустава?



## yulia2006 (9 Июн 2015)

здравствуйте. была бы признательна если кто то из врачей смог бы ответить на мои вопросы. заранее большое спасибо. дело в том что уже больше  полугода пытаюсь вылечить плечо и никак не получается. в октябре было тоьок воспаление суставной сумки. прокололи в декабре кортизон в сустав. вроде стало легче потом пыталась делать упражнения  у меня такое впечатление тчо сустав вылетел. стало совсем плозо были и прострели как будто током било по руке  и несолько дней не могла вообще рукой пошевелить. но на мрт сразу не пошла тк лечила еще и спину и депрессию в это время и сил и денег не хватало на все) думаю может быть аткое что  оно вылетелоа я его все таик сама обратно вправила? тк  в марте сделала новое мрт вот такое заключение. признаки тензиноза сухожилия надостной мыщцы бурсита подклювлвидной синовиальной сумки тенговагинида сухожилия длинной головки двуглавой мыщцы плеча. опять проколола кортизол но уже в сухожилие сзади. стало лучше по крайне мере в покое рука не болит. ортопед упрямо отсылает на лфк. пытаюсь делать упражнения боли сразу возвращаются( при отводе вбок сильная боль и вверх при поднятии руки . но поднять могуруку. но боль очень ощутимая. я не понимаю что мне делать. продолжать ли делать упражнения через боль и снимать противоспаолительными препаратами воспалние или вес таик сделать еще какие то обследования. пытаюсь понять не может ли как то лопатка там учатсвовать в этом процессе?) может надо сдлеать ренгент или мрт лопатки? или все таки ренгент плеча еще? у меня главный вопрос не можте быть такого что вес атки там есть подвывих а на мрт этого не видно? или все таки искать причину в соседних областях? просто мне кажется инъекции кортизола должны были уже вылечить воспалние? тк еще принимала и внутрь противоспалительные препараты. и воспалние ушло я чувствую что оно больше не горячее не припухщее в покое рука не болит. но как тольок пытаюсь что то делать рукой боль опять и чем дольше делаю тем больше болит и начинает опять воспалятся. вот пытаюсь понять куда идти что делать) была бы очень признатльна за помошь. Может кто то подскажет Где в спб можно найти очень  хорошего ортопеда? у меня просто много проблем с сутавами сейчас просто вот с плечом хуже весго но вообще с опорно двигатльным не очень хорошо) и я  так и хожу  витоге к разным врачам как у меня не получаеося выздороветь никак  (


----------



## La murr (10 Июн 2015)

*yulia2006*, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями - 
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. Это ускорит ответ специалистов.
Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/XenStaff/


----------



## Николай Николаевич (7 Авг 2015)

yulia2006 написал(а):


> может надо сдлеать ренгент или мрт лопатки? или все таки ренгент плеча еще?    (


Здравствуйте.  Вашего МРТ достаточно для того чтоб понять причину боли и назначить лечение.
Рекомендую УВТ плечевого сустава (обычно 6 процедур достаточно ) +физио лечение , хороший эффект дают грязевые аппликации о обкалывание озоном 8-10 процедур.
После всего этого лечения  в/м Дипроспан 1укол.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Авг 2015)

Николай Николаевич написал(а):


> Здравствуйте.  Вашего МРТ достаточно для того чтоб понять причину боли и назначить лечение.
> Рекомендую УВТ плечевого сустава (обычно 6 процедур достаточно ) +физио лечение , хороший эффект дают грязевые аппликации о обкалывание озоном 8-10 процедур.
> После всего этого лечения  в/м Дипроспан 1укол.


Доктор, Вы лечите снимки?


----------



## Николай Николаевич (8 Авг 2015)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Доктор, Вы лечите снимки?


Доктор Ступин , а Вы консультируя на данном сайте лечите по другому ??? Я сомниваюсь.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Авг 2015)

Я не расписывают лечение пациентам и не даю конкретных советов по применению препаратов, поскольку не могу поставить диагноза по МРТ и жалобам без осмотра.
У меня например сразу вопрос, а что лечим, какой диагноз?
А был ли вывих?
А нет ли воспаление?
А был ли анализ крови и острофазовые?
А не ли повреждения губы?
Почему не сработал гидрокортизон?

Поэтому прошу автора поста ответить на эти вопросы:
- анализы есть ли, когда были, и показать
- описание МРТ, показать
- снимки показать


Да к предложенному лечению есть вопросы.
Чем дипроспан лучше в сочетании с УВТ?
Почему сочетание озона с грязевыми ипликациями?
Почему дипроспан после, а не в начале?

На форуме (имхо) как-то так пытаемся.
Разобраться. Понять. Рассмотреть варианты обследования и лечения.
Определить показания и противопоказани к лечению.
Вот придет пациентка к вам и скажет:
- А на форуме мне так сказали!!!
Что скажет вы этой пациентке?
- Как они могут говорить, они же не видели вас.


----------



## Николай Николаевич (9 Авг 2015)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Чем дипроспан лучше в сочетании с УВТ?
> Почему сочетание озона с грязевыми ипликациями?
> Почему дипроспан после, а не в начале?


Исходя из моих наблюдений Дипроспан не всегда эффективен при внутрисуставном введении или периферическом обкалывание,  а вот после проведения увт эффект от в/м введения намного лучше . Я думаю не стоит объяснять в чем разница лечения до и после (элементарно в локальном и региональном кровотоке). 
Грязи можно назначать при воспалительных процессах. Озон так же. Ну и опять таки исходя из личного опыта.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вот придет пациентка к вам и скажет:
> - А на форуме мне так сказали!!!
> Что скажет вы этой пациентке?
> - Как они могут говорить, они же не видели вас.


 Я всегда говорю что доктору по месту больше видно. Извините за грубость ,но на заборе тоже много чего написано !


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Авг 2015)

Форум не забор.
Вернее мы (имхо) стараемся его таким не делать.

Личный опыт хорошо, но он и не всегда правильный.
Диагноза у пациента так и нет.


----------



## Николай Николаевич (9 Авг 2015)

Согласен, для этого и зарегистрировался ,чтобы в первую очередь услышать другое мнения специалистов и если кто то поделиться своим опытом буду рад.


----------

